
What weather imaging is going to look like with the new GOES-R satellite - quantisan
https://gfycat.com/PaleCreepyDoe
======
quantisan
Video source
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9goWgq55xL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9goWgq55xL0)

------
coffeecheque
I love weather satellites. Does anyone know how GOES-R compares to Japan's
Himawari-8?

Also, looking at what these things can do it makes me wonder what the
capabilities of the military/spy-sats are. I guess I'll find out in 30 years
or so :)

~~~
akie
I worked on a system for the WMO that contains virtually all the weather
satellites. The Himawari-8 detail page is here: [http://www.wmo-
sat.info/oscar/satellites/view/167](http://www.wmo-
sat.info/oscar/satellites/view/167)

------
akie
You can check all the technical details at the World Meteorological
Organization here: [http://www.wmo-
sat.info/oscar/satellites/view/152](http://www.wmo-
sat.info/oscar/satellites/view/152)

------
magoon
This will benefit us all through weather prediction/alert apps. They're
already somewhat useful, but this could really drive pinpoint accuracy for
outdoor events and recreation.

~~~
lllr_finger
Pinpoint accuracy in the spatial sense isn't what's useful here for weather
forecasting - it's the increased resolution for detecting subtle features and
the increased frequency for detecting said features more quickly.

This likely won't help improve "will it rain this afternoon at the golf
course" forecasts, but it will very likely drive "we detected a thermal
couplet on this supercell, let's tornado warn it" type decisions several
minutes sooner.

